# Good size of an indoor cage for Holland Lop?



## rainy188 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello!

I've been considering getting a Holland Lop as my first rabbit, and I was wondering whether a 47" x 22" x 37" cage would be okay. It's a little rabbit, and 4 feet long, 2 feet wide seems good to me, but I don't know much about rabbits, so I thought I'd get some opinions from people who are more knowledgeable than I am.

The cage: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11166&cmpid=08csepg&ref=3475&subref=AA

Also, while I'm here, would a few layers of fleece or some other type of soft fabric be okay as a floor to cover the nasty wires on the floor? Maybe plywood under the fleece to make the surface more solid.

Thanks!


----------



## rainy188 (Jul 23, 2012)

I should probably add that that's 12 sq ft of cage.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 23, 2012)

Lots of people use these cages fine. It's actually been debated several times on here  and I do understand that these do work for some people. Especially if bunny gets lots of free run outside the cage.

However for me I think it's too small. I have a small bunny too but would not consider getting this for her....

Have you looked into building a NIC (neat idea cube) cage? They are way more reasonable cost wise. Or maybe a dog crate? You could add another level for even more space.

Here is the cage we got for Agnes. It's a NIC cage but it came already assembled. But the downside is it's a bit pricier. We got the purple one one their homepage except with steps instead of ramps.

http://wonderlandcages.com/WONDERLAND_CAGES_GUINEA_PIG.html

No disrespect meant if you do go with this cage or if someone else reading this has this cage. I know it does work for some people. Just giving my 2 cents on what I would use


----------



## rainy188 (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, those are cheaper than the one I was looking at, and if they're better for the rabbit, why not? 

What do you think of the two level tower? Do rabbits generally prefer the ramp over the step, or vice versa? Do they really use the second story?

Thanks for the link, those are actually pretty cool!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Agnes is a climber so she uses all 3 levels  but I have heard of people whose buns aren't much into climbing so I guess it just depends. But Agnes loves her levels. She "binky" ups and down them all the time.

Hmm, the two level tower looks small but I guess id have to get a measuring tape out to get a better visual. 

The owner of that company actually told me to get steps instead of ramps. I'm glad I did as they double as tunnels. Here is a link to my picture gallery. You can see more pictures of the steps to get a better idea.

http://rabbitsonline.net/gallery_view.php?page=1&user=17051&folderid=none

Also, have you looked into xpens too? They are basically just folding gates that you can shape into an enclosure. Lots of people love those too. You'd just have to find flooring for it....

Also, I should say again that you can build your own NIC cage too and customize it how you like. Look at the threads on here, there are lots of pics out there for better ideas.

Good luck!


----------



## silversky2668 (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm one of those who use an xpen attached to the cage :biggrin: When I got Honey I had a regular petshop cage, but he outgrew it (He got much bigger than I was told he would). So rather than buy a whole new cage, I just got a pen and now he uses the cage as his base for litterbox, food and water, and spends most of his time out and about.







It's also nice because with a pen you can unhook it and bring it outside. I actually have three of them that I attach all together when he's outside so he can run around in the grass. I never leave him alone out there, though.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 23, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 23, 2012)

*rainy188 wrote: *


> Hello!
> 
> I've been considering getting a Holland Lop as my first rabbit, and I was wondering whether a 47" x 22" x 37" cage would be okay. It's a little rabbit, and 4 feet long, 2 feet wide seems good to me, but I don't know much about rabbits, so I thought I'd get some opinions from people who are more knowledgeable than I am.
> 
> ...


If price is a concern (well... even if it's not) you'll probably find that the NIC cages and/or the x-pens are cheaper and roomier. I've made many NIC cages for my past rabbits and they do enjoy going from level to level. I used different floorings too so they could choose what they want to lay on. I never used ramps - they seemed to eat up too much space. Besides, rabbits are good hoppers!

silversky above has a great example of using the x-pens. Bunny looks so much less confined than being enclosed in a cage. 

My thought is why spend all that money on a wire-bottomed cage and then still modify it with plywood? Why not just put the $$ toward the type of cage that is made just the way you like? The NIC cages really are simple. They're just grids held together with zip ties. The x-pens are even easier.


----------



## rainy188 (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome, thank you so much guys! You've all been very helpful.  I've decided that if I really do decide to take the plunge and buy a lop, the normal two level (42x28x28, $130) looks like a good choice, and I might actually just get a baby gate and block off the door and give the bunny free rein in an empty room for a few hours a day for exercise (I have an extra room I never use with only a couch and some bookshelves). That oughta give it enough room!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 24, 2012)

*rainy188 wrote: *


> Awesome, thank you so much guys! You've all been very helpful.  I've decided that if I really do decide to take the plunge and buy a lop, the normal two level (42x28x28, $130) looks like a good choice, and I might actually just get a baby gate and block off the door and give the bunny free rein in an empty room for a few hours a day for exercise (I have an extra room I never use with only a couch and some bookshelves). That oughta give it enough room!



Would you put the cage in the empty room too? It's most convenient to have the exercise area the same place as the cage. Bunny needs to be able to return to his cage todo his business when he gets the urge. Usually one just opens the cage door to let bunny out to play in either a closed off area or a bunny-proofed area. Thenhe is free to leave his cage when he wants (since it's not usually advised to just force him out of his cage.) 

Whateveryou choose, just don't miss out onall the fun of watching him run around and have fun. We keep our cagein the family room and the bunsare free to run around. So even while we are relaxing watching tv or whatever, the buns are out at the same time enjoying that together time.

Just some thoughts to consider as you think about where to place/keep the cage and where you want him to be able to run around.


----------



## rainy188 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I could definitely keep the cage in the exercise room.  Not a problem.

Haha something just occured to me...what do Flemish Giant owners keep their rabbits in? :confused2: Those things are huge, they practically need their own house.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 24, 2012)

*rainy188 wrote: *


> Haha something just occured to me...what do Flemish Giant owners keep their rabbits in? :confused2: Those things are huge, they practically need their own house.


oh, I sooo want a Flemish Giant someday. I think I'd just give him a home base - a corner with a litterbox and dishesand let him loose most of the time. I actually keep the door to my current rabbits cage open 15 hours per day anyway. So I guess I'm just about there anyway. :big wink:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 24, 2012)

I think most people with Flemmies have them free roam. They are HUGE! I couldnt imagine them in a cage :\

I want one!! One day, one day.. lol


----------



## paty2433 (Oct 18, 2014)

:agree


----------

